# Making a Flirtpole



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

*What is a flirtpole?*

A flirtpole is a great exercise option for your dog, and can be made with items that (for the most part) can be found right in your own house.

It's essentially a cat toy for dogs, with a bite surface which the dog will chase and hope to catch. The idea is to "flirt" the pole around and prevent the dog from catching it, providing a good workout!









_Howie, jumping to catch the "bite surface". In this case, a bit of sheepskin._

*What you will need:*

-1 length of PVC pipe. The actual length can vary, but (typically) it should be between 5 and 8 feet long. The diameter should be between 1/2" & 1 1/2".

-Enough nylon-rope to not only be threaded through the PVC pipe, but to extend 2-3 feet beyond it. Once again, this will depend on the length of PVC pipe you choose.

-2 metal washers, available at a hardware store. (Optional)

-A lightweight, easy-to-grip "bite surface". Hide, jute, burlap, and stuffed-toys all work very well. Even an old pair of jeans can be put to use on the flirtpole.

*Putting it together:*

1. Run the length of rope through the PVC pipe.

2. Tie a knot at both ends of the rope to prevent it from falling through. Or, if you chose to use washers, fasten the washers to either side of the pole. On one end, you should leave between 2-3 feet of rope exposed. This is where you will tie your bite surface.

3. Attach the bite surface to the rope.

4. Have fun!

It's really quite simple, and the entire thing can be put together for less than $30.

(More pictures coming soon. Hopefully they'll explain it better).


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

i'm liken this . I tell you thats a good looking dog . 

how often do you let your dogs catch it ?

I let my dogs catch ours once in about every three to five min..


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

texpitbull2 said:


> i'm liken this . I tell you thats a good looking dog .
> 
> how often do you let your dogs catch it ?
> 
> I let my dogs catch ours once in about every three to five min..


I don't really need to "let" them. They'll out-manuvere me and catch it quickly :hammer:

And thanks for the good word about my pup. He's definately a great dog


----------



## lusopitbull (Apr 12, 2008)

nice post GSDBulldog 
my dog goes crazy with the flirt pole :snap: 
i think that its a very good activitie for dogs (and cats)


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

sweetnes, im a try that when i get home.


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

i have one.... dogs love it! they also love the spring poles i put out back


----------



## d0ggmann (Apr 26, 2008)

*like the idea*

my arms get real tired pulling backwards and fowards on a hang rope, so this is soething i am putting on my first thing in the morning at the park for my dog's workout. peace. p.s. how high can he or she jump?


----------



## legacy413 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm really liking this idea, definitely going to try this, great post!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

legacy413 said:


> I'm really liking this idea, definitely going to try this, great post!!!! :thumbsup:


Oh, it's so easy! I put mine together for three dollars (the guy at Home Depot hooked me up with a few extra feet for free). I had to get them into it and they are all ball crazy so I cut holes in a tennis balland used it as a bite pad. They love it, and the girl I expected to ignore the thing turns out to be the one that will jump 5ft for it!!! Great toy, go make one!!!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I made mine yesterday, and for free!!!! Reason being that I had some leftover pvc pipes from when I installed my sprinkler system in the backyard, lol. I didn't think Smokey would go for it, but man, he really likes it, and the little smarta$$ started anticipating where it was going to go, and was taking a short cut to catch it, hahahahaha. 

Thanks alot GSD!!!!


----------



## locote6174 (May 28, 2008)

yours too. i made mine a couple of ddays ago and got the same results but the funny thing is i put a barney doll at the end of mine and.... r.i.p. barney, so now i got a few pillow cases and braided them up and put them at the end and now it works perfect. thx for the suggestion


----------



## Passenger (Jun 10, 2008)

I've been on a tight budget for weeks, so I improvised and used a 6ft long limb that the pups ripped out of one of my mother's shrub type trees in the yard. Its about 1" thick at the bottom and gets thinner as it goes out so it didn't last that long before my boy Zeus snapped the stick in half 

I just tied a loop at one end of a 3ft piece of rope and slid it onto the small end of the stick, and then tied a little stuffed animal to the other end of the rope. All three of my little lovelys went crazy for it, and to my surprise were rather tired after about 30 minutes of playing with it! Defiantly making a good one like that when I have funds available to do so!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

If you have more than one dog they team up and cheat!
---------------------------------------------
Be sure to take it easy on young dogs.

Dog Fishing


----------



## bluesdad (Jul 5, 2008)

thx 4 the nfo Bluedog loves it he has a springpole but loves chasing and jumpin:cheers:


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

I use burlap sacks or burlap cloth from Wal Mart, it is $2.00 a yard and when they tear it up. I just make more of them, cheaper than hide but it lasts pretty well and much more durable than cloth, hands down. Never work a dog during the hot parts of the day, to much stress on them, early in the morning or late evenings is the best time during the summer. You don't want to give your dog heat stroke and also never work a dog after you feed. At least wait one hour before you feed them after a workout or walk, and NEVER EVER BEFORE!!! - JUST A TIP.


----------



## woodpro1102 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ill have to give it a shot. Bella wasnt too interested in a spring pole (I hope my pups are different) so hopefully she will like this.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

If I am not playing with the adult dogs toys they will not play with anything on their own. I have to get them playing and running around or they would just lay around.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Leather gloves work fantastic too, and are cheaper than hides a lot of time.

I haven't made one yet my dogs are still pretty young.


----------



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

when i first read about the flirtpole i thought it would be good for my pups so the nxt day i made jst a small one 

i jst grabed a old fishing rode and ripped up a teddy that the pups had already ripped up and jst used that for the bait surface...
they loved it and it was hard cos i had 3 keen pups chasing it but had to put 2 away and just use it on 1 at a time cos they kept running into each other...but yea they aint pure pups they are mixed with 3 bully breeds & 3 Farm breeds they are APBT, SBT & AMSTFF & Huntaway, Border Collie & Blue Heeler..really active pups..lol...i noticed after using it for a week that their speed and jump was improving...


----------



## legacy413 (Jun 12, 2008)

I made mine this past weekend and Kasha really loves it!!!! What a great idea. I added some rubber gripping like the one they use on tennis rackets for added comfort.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Went out this morning and picked up everything. I bought a 3/4 inch x 10 foot pvc pipe for $1.89 at Home Depot that I cut down to 7 feet. My rope from an outdoor shop at $0.18 a foot and used an old pillow case for the dogs to chase and they love it. I froze my you know what off outside in the snow but the dogs had a blast running around. Probably be a lot more fun one on one but with 4 dogs chasing it they team up on me easy and always get it right away.

Best $5.00 I ever spent.


----------



## Bully_love (Aug 11, 2008)

i really have to think which one flirt or spring pole


----------



## d0r2kdafullest (Jan 8, 2009)

Bully_love said:


> i really have to think which one flirt or spring pole


both,

make ur dog happy =):woof:


----------



## Blackout (Mar 31, 2009)

So I followed the instructions and it came out great, thanks! The only problem is my crazy dog won't have anything to do with it. He is actually scared of it. I think he may have been hit with a stick. I am not sure because I rescued him. I want to see if I can get him to play with it to give him some exercise. What about hanging a treat, meat or something on there to get him going???


----------



## Bully_love (Aug 11, 2008)

I wanted to thank you i built one for $7.50 at home depot
THank you sooooooooooooo much
here is a pic and she loves it!!!!


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

Just built mine today. Stuck an old football tug toy at the end. I have 4 dogs and one of them goes nuts for it. He jumped in the air not paying attention to what was in front of him and ran right into the side of the garage. DOHHH!! for some reason my one puppy is scared of it. One only wants to play with it once someone catches it(she lets everyone else do the dirty work, her name is Princess so go figure on that one haha) Hope to put up a spring pole in the next few weeks. Combine that with walks, jogs, bike rides and I should have some in shape and TIRED pitties. A tired pit is a good pit.


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=1395675377317366


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1395675377317366&l=1618338770351013091

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1399256136959290&l=6215557221239124723

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1395677947317109&l=4680629320816379763


----------



## ImwithLoki (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks for the post! Loki loved the flirt pole!








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

